# Windows 10 Home OEM or Pro on old socket 775 system?



## Rob94hawk (Dec 11, 2019)

My old Vista (Yes Vista) socket 775 system is getting on my wife's nerves with all the BSOD's.  It's only used for internet & email.

System specs:
Antec 900/CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX PSU
GIGABYTE GA-X38T-DQ6/E6750/Thermalright 120 extreme
Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A2133C11R 2x4GB 8GB DDR3-2133
PNY 8800GT

It really only needs an SSD so the question I have is, Home or Pro?


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 11, 2019)

Cheaper one.
You sure that dying 8800 GT, or too little NB Voltage aren't causing those BSODs ?

Also, get her a proper quad core for love of everything sane in this world (even a Q6600/Q6700 will be fine).


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’d do Home. I ran that with no issues on Core 2 duos


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> My old Vista (Yes Vista) socket 775 system is getting on my wife's nerves with all the BSOD's.  It's only used for internet & email.
> 
> System specs:
> Antec 900/CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX PSU
> ...



Wait, that isn't how the options work.

You either have retail or OEM.  And you also have Home or Pro.

You can get Pro in either OEM or Retail versions. You can get Home in either OEM or Retail versions.  I personally would go with Windows 10 Pro OEM.  And it should run just fine on that system.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Dec 11, 2019)

Don't bother buying a key for that machine.

PM me. I can give you a Win 7 key that will activate with Win 10.

As far as the blue screens go, there's a lot that can be wrong. The GPU is probably on its way out and it is a miracle that it has lasted this long. It could be the RAM and it could also be the motherboard. It's an old system, anything goes...

Where are you located...?


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 11, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Cheaper one.
> You sure that dying 8800 GT, or too little NB Voltage aren't causing those BSODs ?
> 
> Also, get her a proper quad core for love of everything sane in this world (even a Q6600/Q6700 will be fine).



Was using this to interpret the crash dumps but for some reason only 2 out of the many were recorded. The two that were recorded recommended chkdsk so that's what it's doing now.






						Resplendence Software - WhoCrashed, automatic crash dump analyzer
					

WhoCrashed, automatic crash dump analyzer for Windows



					www.resplendence.com
				






newtekie1 said:


> Wait, that isn't how the options work.
> 
> You either have retail or OEM.  And you also have Home or Pro.
> 
> You can get Pro in either OEM or Retail versions. You can get Home in either OEM or Retail versions.  I personally would go with Windows 10 Pro OEM.  And it should run just fine on that system.



Yeah I posted this in haste so I fixed it thanks.



TheMadDutchDude said:


> Don't bother buying a key for that machine.
> 
> PM me. I can give you a Win 7 key that will activate with Win 10.
> 
> ...



NY.

The RAM is only 3 years old but I'll probably run a memcheck.

Not worried about anything overheating. This is a pic of the system:
I plan on tearing it down and applying new TIM. Maybe even a quad cpu since they are dirt cheap on ebay.
(Yeah, it still has the original TIM lol)


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh, that SATA cable is probably going to get damaged soon...

But switching to Quad Core, with maybe DX11/12 class GPU would be good idea (since those have newer playback acceleration than DX10 stuff). SSD is also a good choise.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 11, 2019)

I have my 775 Build with Windows 10 Pro and runs great with a 750Ti 2GB. The CPU is a Modded Xeon E5450 which you can get at Aliexpress but only a couple of MB's can support the cpu. The owner to which I bought from has a list of workable Motherboards (mainly it has to do with the chipset) *Support List* | *Buy*


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 11, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> I have my 775 Build with Windows 10 Pro and runs great with a 750Ti 2GB. The CPU is a Modded Xeon E5450 which you can get at Aliexpress but only a couple of MB's can support the cpu. The owner to which I bought from has a list of workable Motherboards (mainly it has to do with the chipset) *Support List* *Buy*



Is this the one that's supposed to be comparable to the QX9770?


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 11, 2019)

You may want to look *HERE *

Apparently that chipset is unsupported


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 11, 2019)

It only supports X32x0/X33x0 series.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 11, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> You may want to look *HERE *
> 
> Apparently that chipset is unsupported



Yeah I figured it would. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 19, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Cheaper one.
> You sure that dying 8800 GT, or too little NB Voltage aren't causing those BSODs ?
> 
> Also, get her a proper quad core for love of everything sane in this world (even a Q6600/Q6700 will be fine).



Used WhoCrashed and got this:

*On Wed 12/18/2019 3:14:26 PM your computer crashed or a problem was reported*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini121819-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (0xFFFFFA600235393C) 
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA8009B4F4E0, 0xFFFFFA600235393C, 0x0, 0x2)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 340.52
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 340.52 
Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 340.52 , NVIDIA Corporation). 
Google query: nvlddmkm.sys NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_TDR_ERROR



*On Wed 12/18/2019 3:14:26 PM your computer crashed or a problem was reported*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (0xFFFFFA600235393C) 
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA8009B4F4E0, 0xFFFFFA600235393C, 0x0, 0x2)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 340.52
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 340.52 
Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 340.52 , NVIDIA Corporation). 
Google query: nvlddmkm.sys NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_TDR_ERROR


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> Used WhoCrashed and got this:
> 
> *On Wed 12/18/2019 3:14:26 PM your computer crashed or a problem was reported*
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini121819-01.dmp
> ...



Gpu or ram at this rate.

You won't like the gui of 10 or its bloatware and forced bugged updates. Keep Vista or go Windows 7/Linux


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2019)

I had Windows 10 Pro running without issue on a laptop with a Turion X2 4GB of DDR800? and 8800m, amazingly not even a missing driver. I was pretty impressed probably still be running if it the power brick didn't give up


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 20, 2019)

As for the motherboard drivers, Gigabyte says Windows 7 for one, XP for the other. From what I'm reading Windows 10 has no problem with older drivers. True?









						GA-X38T-DQ6 (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## Vario (Dec 20, 2019)

win 10 ltsc


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2019)

Vario said:


> win 10 ltsc



How can you find it though?


----------



## Ripcord (Dec 20, 2019)

why is the graphics card in the bottom slot ? i would move it to the top


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 20, 2019)

Ripcord said:


> why is the graphics card in the bottom slot ? i would move it to the top



I think it was because back then I didn't have enough fans so I used the PSU fan to pull air through the heat sink. But that was when I was overclocking it. It worked out so I left it. There is also a fan on the lower front of the case that was pushing air to the heat sink as well.

I'm going to install this driver and see if it clears the BSOD up. If not I'll just get a new cheap card.









						GeForce 342.01 Driver | 342.01 | Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 8.1 64-bit, Windows 8 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit | NVIDIA
					

Download the English (US) GeForce 342.01 Driver for  Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 8.1 64-bit, Windows 8 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit systems. Released 2016.12.14



					www.nvidia.com


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 20, 2019)

Guy Guys How about Y'all try Driver-Booster instead of the OEM website Drivers. So much Faster/Easier (NO this is no  a AD) Been using it for a year now with no BSOD! "Blue-Screen-of-DEATH"

That software is not like others with Malware "During the install it'll ask to install crap that most people don't read/look"


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 20, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> My old Vista (Yes Vista) socket 775 system is getting on my wife's nerves with all the BSOD's.  It's only used for internet & email.
> 
> System specs:
> Antec 900/CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX PSU
> ...


window 10 "1803 demo" thats what i used, more stable than any revision so far


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 20, 2019)

Rob94hawk said:


> I'm going to install this driver and see if it clears the BSOD up. If not I'll just get a new cheap card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Provides link to Nvidia official driver download site.
...
Get's response :





rk3066 said:


> Guy Guys How about Y'all try Driver-Booster instead of the OEM website Drivers.


ROFL
Nvidia's driver download is so limited vs. other driver installers out there... it's weird anyone uses it during NV GPU driver installation


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 20, 2019)

I have no complaints about the drivers based on that program. All seem legit to me


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 21, 2019)

Installed the Nvidia driver. If it's stable with no BSOD's for a week or two I'll go ahead with the SSD & Windows 10 upgrade.


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 21, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Don't bother buying a key for that machine.
> 
> PM me. I can give you a Win 7 key that will activate with Win 10.
> 
> ...


Working on a donation project so that key to upgrade to 10 could be great.  Thx


----------



## FinneousPJ (Dec 21, 2019)

How about linux mint for example?


----------



## Valantar (Dec 21, 2019)

With an SSD in there that system should run just fine on W10. My old Q9450 felt snappy and responsive up until its 2017 retirement. But yeah, get a cheap quad core too.

For W10, go OEM (or ideally one of those cheapo licenses found online) and Home. Pro if you want Remote Desktop capabilities, but that's pretty much the only thing it adds for most users.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 21, 2019)

Just testing out the hardware to see what it can do before the switch to 10.

So far I haven't found a graphics card benchmark that is compatible with Vista. Fur said it was but didn't work.

Internet speed test was the only success so far lol. Download 57.3/Upload 13.5


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 21, 2019)

3DMark Vantage : https://benchmarks.ul.com/legacy-benchmarks
Unigine Heaven 3.0


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 21, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> 3DMark Vantage : https://benchmarks.ul.com/legacy-benchmarks
> Unigine Heaven 3.0



Thanks. Aida64's been running for 2 hours now. Once that's done I'll try it.


----------



## Tartaros (Dec 22, 2019)

You could consider a retired hp/dell office desktop with some more recent ivy bridge if you are going to change the cpu. They can go as little as 100€/$ and they are pretty nice for light office, maybe you can recycle the ram on your computer if it's ddr3. Just slap a ssd on it and the igpu will handle video decoding well.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 22, 2019)

Since this motherboard is from 2008 maybe I should re-TIM the Nothbridge heat pipe. Use AS5?


----------



## Mac2580 (Dec 22, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Gpu or ram at this rate.
> 
> You won't like the gui of 10 or its bloatware and forced bugged updates. Keep Vista or go Windows 7/Linux


Also I actually had some weird BSODs on my Q9400 LGA775 system with Win 10. It used to BSOD whenever I tethered phone for WIFI. Bluetooth also became laggy, audio was delayed through soundbar. I have to say Win 7 ran perfectly smoothly but Win 10 exposed 4GB ram terribly. I remember waiting long for thumbnails to load - indexing didnt help either.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 23, 2019)

LOL! It's not fast but the GPU is ok with the latest driver. Good enough for the internet.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Nov 11, 2020)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Don't bother buying a key for that machine.
> 
> PM me. I can give you a Win 7 key that will activate with Win 10.
> 
> ...



Still have that key? I just installed Windows 10 Home 64 bit on this old socket 775 system along with a Q9650 and it runs and overclocks like a a charm! Or if you don't have one I can just buy one from the site that techpowerup is always advertising.


----------

